# The Elder Scrolls 5; Skyrim - Bethesda verrät, warum das Rollenspiel nur 6 GB auf der Festplatte einnimmt



## DH (27. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5; Skyrim - Bethesda verrät, warum das Rollenspiel nur 6 GB auf der Festplatte einnimmt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5; Skyrim - Bethesda verrät, warum das Rollenspiel nur 6 GB auf der Festplatte einnimmt


----------



## MisterCritics (27. Oktober 2011)

Sehr vorbildlich. Habs satt ständig zeug löschen zu müssen, bzw Programme deinstallieren zu müssen nur um Platz für ein neues Game zu machen


----------



## Boxenluder66 (27. Oktober 2011)

In Wahrheit will Bethesda nur auf den DLC-Zug aufspringen, um so richtig Kasse zu machen.


----------



## makke12345 (27. Oktober 2011)

Jap ich sag nur Dragon age Origins Ultimate Edition bei Steam *ugly* 27 GB


----------



## pfc2k8 (27. Oktober 2011)

MisterCritics schrieb:


> Sehr vorbildlich. Habs satt ständig zeug löschen zu müssen, bzw Programme deinstallieren zu müssen nur um Platz für ein neues Game zu machen


 
Das Problem kenn ich nur von dem alten Rechner meines Vaters, der lediglich eine 20GB Festplatte hatte, wobei mir ~2GB zur verfügung standen.
Mittlerweile hat doch zumindest die breite Masse sicherlich mindestens 250GB Festplattenspeicher. Zumindest bei einem entsprechend potentem System um Skyrim überhaupt spielen zu können.

Allerdings würde mir es zu Gute kommen wenn ich mir das Spiel nur digital kaufe und mit meiner 2k-Leitung nur die 6GB laden muss statt wie beispielsweise bei Left 4 Dead 2 satte 14GB.


----------



## ELECTROSYN (27. Oktober 2011)

Rage ist wirklich krass, hab mich schon gewundert, als ich es öffnete und 3 DVDs zum Vorschein kamen.

6GB ist toll, aber der benötigte Speicherplatz ist so ziemlich das, was mich am wenigsten an einem Spiel interessiert.


----------



## Namuraz (27. Oktober 2011)

"Viele Spieler waren nun beunruhigt, dass Skyrim mit wenig Inhalt daherkommt."
Viele Spieler haben einfach überhaupt keine Ahnung... Genau wie ihr im Artikel schreibt, die hätten nur mal eben nen Rechtsklick auf Ihren Oblivion Ordner machen brauchen... oder auf die DVD Hülle draufschaun... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2011)

Also mich würden ja mal die Kompressionsroutinen interessieren. Probiert man bereits komprimierte .jpg Dateien oder .mkv Dateien zu packen merkt man doch recht schnell, dass die meisten Kompressionsmethoden wie 7zip & rar schnell an ihre Grenzen stoßen.

Ich seh jetzt schon die Aufschreie am 11.11.2011: ZOMFG! Texturen sind unscharf! 6GB my ass!

Verwundern tut mich hier lediglich das bereits jetzt schon nicht die pöse 360 verteufelt wird?! 
Immerhin bietet eine 360 DVD max. 6-7GB ... wie passend das Oblivion nur 6GB groß ist.


----------



## Elbart (27. Oktober 2011)

Namuraz schrieb:


> oder auf die DVD Hülle draufschaun.


 Was ist das, eine DVD-Hülle? 

Und die beste "Kompression" ist das stete Wiederverwenden einer Textur.


----------



## Fresh1981 (27. Oktober 2011)

Boxenluder66 schrieb:


> In Wahrheit will Bethesda nur auf den DLC-Zug aufspringen, um so richtig Kasse zu machen.


 
Wie kommst du denn bitte auf diese Behauptung?Lies dir mal den Bericht oben durch oder schau einfach mal bei Oblivion auf die Rückseite der Verpackung und da stehen gerade mal 4GB!Man sollte erst denken dann schreiben!


----------



## Shadow744 (27. Oktober 2011)

Frag mich sowieso warum viele der Ansicht sind: große Spielwelt = viel Speicherplatz.
Nur weil mittlerweile jedes 08/15-Game haufenweise Daten auf die Platte scheffelt, muss das nicht bedeuten, dass man nicht auch mit weniger auskommt.
Weniger ist manchmal mehr.


----------



## Bulle1337 (27. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also mich würden ja mal die Kompressionsroutinen interessieren. Probiert man bereits komprimierte .jpg Dateien oder .mkv Dateien zu packen merkt man doch recht schnell, dass die meisten Kompressionsmethoden wie 7zip & rar schnell an ihre Grenzen stoßen.
> 
> Ich seh jetzt schon die Aufschreie am 11.11.2011: ZOMFG! Texturen sind unscharf! 6GB my ass!
> 
> ...



Sag das nur nicht so laut, damit haste jetzt echt n Pulverfass geöffnet. 

Und selbst WENN es so sein sollte, das die Quali darunter leiden sollte, was ich jedoch nicht glaube, dann gibts immer noch die Modder-Community-Option, von dem her ist die 6GB Ansage mMn total wurscht! 

Und welcher Oblivion Ordner war denn schon nach spätestens 1 Woche immer noch ~4GB groß? Meiner war am Ende locker 12GB groß oder mehr, allein wegen Nehrim. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## Osmium (27. Oktober 2011)

Bei den heute üblichen Festplattengrößen und -preisen wär mir ein unkompressiertes Spiel mit 20 GB lieber gewesen, wenn dadurch die Ladezeiten profitieren.


----------



## Bulle1337 (27. Oktober 2011)

Osmium schrieb:


> Bei den heute üblichen Festplattengrößen und -preisen wär mir ein unkompressiertes Spiel mit 20 GB lieber gewesen, wenn dadurch die Ladezeiten profitieren.


 
Häh? Was hat das damit zu tun? 
Ist doch total egal ob ein Spiel komprimiert ist oder nicht komprimiert auf der DVD ist. Spätestens bei der install. ist es dekomprimiert. Außer die bsd. Dateien im TES Beispiel...

Zumal die Ladezeiten hauptsächlich von den Texturen abhängig sind. 

Große Texturen/dekomprimiert = längere Ladezeiten = Bessere Textur Quali
Kleine Texturen/komprimierte = kürzere Ladezeiten = schwächere Quali

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## toxin (27. Oktober 2011)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Häh? Was hat das damit zu tun?
> Ist doch total egal ob ein Spiel komprimiert ist oder nicht komprimiert auf der DVD ist. Spätestens bei der install. ist es dekomprimiert. Außer die bsd. Dateien im TES Beispiel...
> 
> Zumal die Ladezeiten hauptsächlich von den Texturen abhängig sind.
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist alles Quatsch. Besonders der erste Satz ist völliger Blödsinn. Die Spiele sind auch auf der Festplatte teilweise noch stark komprimiert. Es ist alles eine Frage der eingesetzten Technik. Die eine Engine macht es so, die andere macht es eben anders. Da wir aber alle keinen Einblick haben wie genau das nun in diesem Falle funktioniert ist es reine Spekulation. Am Ende sind die Hälfte der Texturen prozedural. Wer weiß das schon...


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2011)

toxin schrieb:


> [...]Am Ende sind die Hälfte der Texturen prozedural. Wer weiß das schon...


Ich glaube *das* können wir ausschließen. 

Aber der Rest stimmt schon, je nach Technik variiert das Ganze. Allerdings bleib ich dabei, auch wenn ich das oben etwas lachend geschrieben hab: das Limit von 6GB ist 100% der 360 geschuldet. Vllt. wird ja ein offizielles HighRes AddOn veröffentlicht, ich denke aber die Modder werden hier tätig.


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2011)

Elbart schrieb:


> Und die beste "Kompression" ist das stete Wiederverwenden einer Textur.



Ich bekomme ein ungutes Gefühl bei dem Titel...


Hoffentlich irre ich mich.


----------



## Boxenluder66 (27. Oktober 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich bekomme ein ungutes Gefühl bei dem Titel...
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich irre ich mich.



Glaub mir, die Hoffnung kannst du begraben. Jetzt verteufelt ihr mich noch, doch spätestens am 11.11. werdet ihr eure meinung bezüglich des DLC-Zugs ändern. Haha, was werde ich mich freuen. Wir Konsoleros bekommen alles DLC´s gratis. Es sieht ganz danach aus, als wenn Bethesda endlich erkannt hat, welcher Plattform die Zukunft gehört.


----------



## Kaeksch (27. Oktober 2011)

Boxenluder66 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, die Hoffnung kannst du begraben. Jetzt verteufelt ihr mich noch, doch spätestens am 11.11. werdet ihr eure meinung bezüglich des DLC-Zugs ändern. Haha, was werde ich mich freuen. Wir Konsoleros bekommen alles DLC´s gratis. Es sieht ganz danach aus, als wenn Bethesda endlich erkannt hat, welcher Plattform die Zukunft gehört.


 
Plattform der Zukunft? Die meinst diese beiden Kästen mit uralt Hardware? Na denn...


----------



## Dab0 (27. Oktober 2011)

1. fing der ganze DLC scheiss net mit elder scrolls an? ich sag nur pferdedecke und diverse kleine scherze für real money!?
2. das es "nur" 6gb sind seh ich eher als nachteil wie rabowke schon sagte is das eher den konsolen geschuldetden die sind/waren  ja  leadplatform man erinnere sich ja nur mal an das menü vom vorgänger


----------



## DH (27. Oktober 2011)

Boxenluder66 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, die Hoffnung kannst du begraben. Jetzt verteufelt ihr mich noch, doch spätestens am 11.11. werdet ihr eure meinung bezüglich des DLC-Zugs ändern. Haha, was werde ich mich freuen. Wir Konsoleros bekommen alles DLC´s gratis. Es sieht ganz danach aus, als wenn Bethesda endlich erkannt hat, welcher Plattform die Zukunft gehört.


 
Ich frag mich immer noch, wie du aus der Kompressionstechnik und der Größe eines Spiels auf DLCs schließen willst. Natürlich, es ist kein Geheimnis, dass DLCs erscheinen werden. Was das allerdings mit diesem Artikel zu tun hat, ist absolut schleierhaft.


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2011)

Boxenluder66 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, die Hoffnung kannst du begraben. Jetzt verteufelt ihr mich noch, doch spätestens am 11.11. werdet ihr eure meinung bezüglich des DLC-Zugs ändern. Haha, was werde ich mich freuen. Wir Konsoleros bekommen alles DLC´s gratis. Es sieht ganz danach aus, als wenn Bethesda endlich erkannt hat, welcher Plattform die Zukunft gehört.


 
Glaub mir, DLC's kratzen mich nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Bulle1337 (27. Oktober 2011)

toxin schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist alles Quatsch. Besonders der erste Satz ist völliger Blödsinn. Die Spiele sind auch auf der Festplatte teilweise noch stark komprimiert. Es ist alles eine Frage der eingesetzten Technik. Die eine Engine macht es so, die andere macht es eben anders. Da wir aber alle keinen Einblick haben wie genau das nun in diesem Falle funktioniert ist es reine Spekulation. Am Ende sind die Hälfte der Texturen prozedural. Wer weiß das schon...


 
Unteranderem! Das war ja nur ein Besipiel, woran das unteranderem liegen kann und ja, der Rest ist wahrlich reine Spekulation, welcher Entwickler verrät denn auch schon seine Geheimnisse. 

Was den ersten Satz angeht: Dort hab ich auch ein Beispiel genannt, bei TES z.B. die .bsd Dateien sind nicht dekomprimiert. Sagte ja nicht, dass ALLE Dateien nach der Installation dekomprimiert wären. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## Sancezz1 (27. Oktober 2011)

Haha... Die Panikmache einiger ist echt köstlich xD


----------



## toxin (27. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaube *das* können wir ausschließen.



So abwegig ist die Idee garnicht. Gerade so Sachen wie Mamor, Himmel oder auch gewisse Arten von Holz und Steinen sind prozedural wirklich performant darstellbar. Aber hast schon recht. Sonderlich wahrscheinlich ist es nicht


----------



## billy336 (27. Oktober 2011)

ich dachte schon die andere hälfte liegt aufm server und wird während des spielens heruntergeladen  auf das geflame hier hätte ich mich gefreut rofl *scherz*Ü


----------



## LostHero (27. Oktober 2011)

Die 6 GB könnt ich 2,166666666666667x in meinen Hauptspeicher schaufeln .

Wär doch mal was, ne option per config mod oder ähnliches, bei Spielstart ALLES komplett zu "preloaden/buffern".
Ich wäre dafür! (würd natürlich ne 64 Bit executable von Skyrim voraussetzen, damit das halbwegs sinnvoll funzt...).

PS: ja ich weiß, dass die 6GB die komprimierten Daten sind und diese, geladen im Speicher, deutlich mehr Platz benötigen, schon allein auf Grund des Overheads durch die Object-Strukturen. Aber die Idee find ich trotzdem gut!


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Oktober 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich bekomme ein ungutes Gefühl bei dem Titel...


 Brauchst du nicht, zumindest nicht was die Sache mit der Kompression betrifft. Denn es ist nachvollziehbar, dass bei einem Spiel mit einer großen offenen Welt, die Texturen so schnell wie möglich nachgeladen werden müssen.

Gerade Bethesda ist mit dem programmieren von Open World Spielen sehr erfahren, also wäre es auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn deren Kompressionsverfahren besonders effektiv ist.

Und alleine aufgrund der Speichergröße der Texturen auf dem Datenträger, auf deren Qualität zu schließen, ist sowieso nicht möglich. Zum Beispiel bei Bildern gibt es bereits eklatante Unterschiede bei den Formaten, wie verlustfreie Kompression(png) und verlustbehaftete Kompression(jpeg).

Wenn man im Vorhinein auf die Qualität Rückschlüsse ziehen möchte, dann würde ich eher auf den benötigten Grafikspeicher bei den empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen achten.


----------



## nataSic (27. Oktober 2011)

naja, da haben die modder wenigstens wieder ein bisschen zu tun. ein texturen mod wäre ja so oder so gekommen^^ und wenn dann noch die restlichen konsolen-rückstände+bugs von den modern entfernt werden und eine enb-version von boris gemacht wird darf es sich dann auch pc-spiel nennen xD


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2011)

War doch schon immer so bei den Elder Scrolls Spielen. Erinnert ihr euch noch an die Patches zu den jeweiligen Spielen? Die waren auch immer sehr klein.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Oktober 2011)

Sorge hatte ich deswegen nie, aber es ist mir halt aufgefallen, dass Skyrim mit 6 GB deutlich weniger Speicherplatz benötigt als viele andere aktuelle Spiele. In nem anderen Thread gab es vor ein paar Tagen schon eine Diskussion dazu. Mein Gedanke ist in dem Punkt nicht die Größe der Welt oder die Menge an Inhalten und Freiheiten, sondern ob eventuell bei den Dialogen gespart wurde. Nach Morrowind, das zwar kaum gesprochene Dialoge hatte, aber dafür Unmengen an Text, kam mir Oblivion deutlich "schlanker" vor, was die Dialogoptionen angeht. Wenn Skyrim in dem Punkt auf dem Niveau von Fallout NV wäre, wäre ich aber durchaus zufrieden (auch wenn mehr natürlich immer willkommen ist, solang die Qualität stimmt) und das nimmt ohne Mods und DLCs ca. 7 GB auf der Festplatte ein, wovon ca. 2 GB nur Sprachausgabe sind.

*edit*

@Boxenluder66
Wie kommst du bei diesem Thema eigentlich auf DLCs?? Dass die nochmal extra Speicherplatz einnehmen, sollte klar sein. Ich sehe aber irgendwie nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen "Skyrim belegt nur 6 GB auf der Festplatte, weil..." und "Bethesda will nur wieder auf den DLC-Zug aufspringen". Vielleicht habe ich den Zusammenhang auch nur übersehen ...

Dass die Zukunft Konsolen gehört, deren Hardware inzwischen ca. 5 Jahre alt ist, kann ich irgendwie auch nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## billy336 (27. Oktober 2011)

naja allein die tatsache, dass die konsole die primäre plattform für skyrim ist, heisst ja schon, dass der umfang irgendwo seine grenzen hat. zum glück gibt es eine rege mod-community


----------



## IlllIIlllI (27. Oktober 2011)

just cause 2 hatte auch nur 3gb aber ne welt von 40.000m²  dafür war halt nur an jeder kleinen ecke immer die selbe textur


----------



## Yakuzer (27. Oktober 2011)

Alle Spiele könnten wesentlich kleiner werden wenn die Entwickler mal ein bisschen drauf achten was sie machen. Was bitte an Streetfighter soll da denn die 6 GB rechtfertigen ? Schaut euch mal KKrieger an das war nur ein paar kb und keiner kann behaupten das das Spiel schlecht ausschaut. 

Ich denke mal Bethesda macht das Spiel nicht kleiner, nur halt Platzsparender als die Konkurenz.


----------



## Daev01 (27. Oktober 2011)

Guckt euch bitte Morrowind an. Das war auf einer CD! Oblivion, was faktisch weniger Städte, Dungeons und weniger Quest's bot, fand auf einer DVD-Platz das lag meiner Meinung nach an den Fakt das die Texturen wesentlich höher aufgelöst waren und man plötzlich die Stimmen der NPC's zuhören bekommt. Nun wird Bethesda kaum die ganze Zeit gefaulenst haben, sondern ihre schon ohne hin äußerst's ausgereiften Kompresionsverfahren weiterentwickelt haben. Was uns nun hoffentlich endlich die Kombination aus schieren Umfang und Liebe zum Detail bescheren wird, und uns in einer nordischen Odysee verlieren lässt.


----------



## Occulator (27. Oktober 2011)

^^ Die Erklärung is ja mal geil.
Da warten alle auf die Sensation, die große Enthüllung, das schreckliche Geheimnis!
... und dann kommt: "Wir haben tolle Kompression"
xD Rofl


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Oktober 2011)

Fallout 3 hatte glaube ich auch nur 6 GB


----------



## Luuux (28. Oktober 2011)

Boxenluder66 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, die Hoffnung kannst du begraben. Jetzt verteufelt ihr mich noch, doch spätestens am 11.11. werdet ihr eure meinung bezüglich des DLC-Zugs ändern. Haha, was werde ich mich freuen. Wir Konsoleros bekommen alles DLC´s gratis. Es sieht ganz danach aus, als wenn Bethesda endlich erkannt hat, welcher Plattform die Zukunft gehört.


 

Dem PC natürlich! Wenn du was anderes meinst, dann sprechen wir uns, wenn die Community angefangen hat zu modden ;D
Die DLCs die kommen werden sind bestimmt schlechter als die meisten Mods, darum mache ich mir bei Skyrim schonmal gar keine Sorgen xD


----------



## Gr1nder17 (28. Oktober 2011)

Luuux schrieb:


> Dem PC natürlich! Wenn du was anderes meinst, dann sprechen wir uns, wenn die Community angefangen hat zu modden ;D
> Die DLCs die kommen werden sind bestimmt schlechter als die meisten Mods, darum mache ich mir bei Skyrim schonmal gar keine Sorgen xD



Ich gebe dir da recht, dass ich auch glaube der PC wird die Platform der näheren Zukunft sein aber nicht wegen der Mods(wegen denen natürlich auch  ) sondern weil die aktuellen Konsolen meiner Meinung nach langsam ausgelutscht sind.
Die Wii kann man abhaken, abgesehen von Skyward Sward und für die anderen beiden seh ich auch zwar nicht schwarz aber dunkel blau .
Die Hardware ist langsam zu schlecht um mit der eines PCs mitzuhalten, weswegen mich das Ausehen von Skyrim sehr positiv überrascht hat.
Doch die Entwickler täten nicht gut daran jez noch großartig AAA Spiele für die Kosolen der jetzigen Generation zu Produzieren. Bis zur nächsten Konsolen-Generation jedenfalls sehe ich den PC definitiv vorne (mal sehen womit Microsoft und Sony uns da überraschen).


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. Oktober 2011)

ich freu mich ja schon auf den nude mod


----------



## Fresh1981 (28. Oktober 2011)

@Boxenluder66: Bin noch nichtmal sicher ob Du mit deinen 12 Jahren Skyrim überhaupt kaufen darfst! Ihr bekommt alles Gratis alter auf den Konsolen kosten alle DLC's was!
Ich sage nur Assassins Creed alle DLC für lau auf dem PC!
Du hast keinerlei Ahnung von irgendwas!Bleib auf der Konsole und zocke Super Mario sollte für dein Alter ausreichend sein! Aber lass deine gehaltlosen Kommentare


----------



## Turalyon (28. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt auch für genug PC-Spiele kostenpflichtige DLCs...


----------



## Rabowke (28. Oktober 2011)

Boah wie ihr alle auf den Troll anspringt. 

Herrlich. 

Jede Plattform bietet kostenlose DLCs & kostenpflichtige DLCs, es ist ein lukratives Geschäft & jeder kann und sollte selbst entscheiden ob ihm der Kauf den Preis wert ist. Nüchtern betrachtet sind z.B. die AddOns zu GTA IV alle DLCs, hab den Kauf ( auf Konsole ) nicht bereut.


----------



## Fresh1981 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ja da hast du Recht sicher aber der Typ ist sowas von hohl!
Ausserdem haben die DLC's nichts mit dem Umfang zutun.Weiss nicht was diese Aussage an sich soll!


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Boah wie ihr alle auf den Troll anspringt.
> 
> Herrlich.



Die einzig angemessene Reaktion:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Boah wie ihr alle auf den Troll anspringt.
> 
> Herrlich.
> 
> Jede Plattform bietet kostenlose DLCs & kostenpflichtige DLCs, es ist ein lukratives Geschäft & jeder kann und sollte selbst entscheiden ob ihm der Kauf den Preis wert ist. Nüchtern betrachtet sind z.B. die AddOns zu GTA IV alle DLCs, hab den Kauf ( auf Konsole ) nicht bereut.


 
Die DLCs von GTA 4 waren auch wirklich eine positive Erscheinung. Da hat der Preis und der Umfang gestimmt und es gab sie nicht nur per Download, sondern konnte man auch später im Laden kaufen. Hätten alle DLCs so eine Qualität und Umfang, glaub dann würde kaum noch jemand darüber meckern 
Wenn dann aber irgendwelche Pferdecken oder Hüte in Spielen verkauft werden, dann denke ich auch immer: "Was zur Hölle?"


----------

